

Republic of Moldova - the information free zone - humanfromearth
https://plus.google.com/100788008008728864779/posts/Z8WYj74z5UJ

======
mseebach
Moldova is a dirt-poor country, sporting an extremely volatile political
system that only just pretends to implement the rule of law. For Moldova to be
some sort of information freedom haven, especially one that points its finger
at the United States, is laughable.

~~~
adrianp
Exactly. And how exactly did this post get on HN?

------
sheff
Couldn't help but laugh at this bit from the linked article :

"It even has a nice restful API so you can spawn companies and file for
bankruptcy 100 companies/second. If you want more there is a premium plan."

~~~
zerostar07
IMHO that request limit is very restrictive.

------
paulofisch
The links going to <http://i-wish-it-was-true.com/> are not encouraging for
the veracity of the story :-)

What gives? Hoax? Thought piece?

~~~
mariusmg
It's a (bad) hoax. Moldova is runned by ex communists. Enough said.

~~~
mapleoin
Make that _current_ communists:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Party_of_Communists_of_the_Repu...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Party_of_Communists_of_the_Republic_of_Moldova)

~~~
_delirium
That party is the opposition currently; the ruling coalition is a coalition of
liberal parties:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alliance_for_European_Integrati...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alliance_for_European_Integration)

Even the "Party of Communists" is pretty questionable on the communist
credentials, though. As far as I can tell from English-language sources,
they're more of a right-leaning populist party, with the main communist
connection being that they're Soviet nostalgists. But their Soviet nostalgia
seems to have more to do with a vaguely nationalist nostalgia for the days of
a once-great power, than much to do with workers-of-the-world-unite. Vaguely
like Putin's views on the subject, or the way a handful of Britons are
nostalgic for its once-great empire.

------
mapleoin
I detect missed irony here.

~~~
zerostar07
Our measurements agree with yours.

------
bratao
Moldolva is also famous because of
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkmncrAPILw>

~~~
Zhenya
And of course: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX0f07IT_EU>

All the jews are gone. Long live moldova. /s

